# Black streaks



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Ok when we got our trailer one of the trailer prep guys told me what to use to get the black streaks off the trailer, but I can't remember what it was. I think it was acetone. Anybody know what is good to use?


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Whoa on the acetone. I am not joking when I say we used "Black Streak Remover". I don't have any black streaks right now anywhere because I keep my camper in closed storage and haul it to and from when camping. I have used the Black Streak Remover on my RVs outside Fiberglass skin, and on Aluminum outside skin on the Horse Trailer, and on other things around the house. Now on a RV rubber roof I use Dicor cleaner and Dicor conditioner and only Dicor! I do it every 6 months and my roof is cleaner than the day I got it put on. Also, the outside skin on RVs and around Windows and doors where there is rubber and caulk just need a good mild cleaner after removing black streaks and also the fiberglass needs to be buffed and lightly waxed yearly to keep it from fading. Acetone would damage your paint and some of the caulk and rubber etc. I can't remember who makes "Black Streak Remover", but most RV parts stores sell it.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I tried the Camco brand and it did not work.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Try Totally Awesome or Simple Green. Be careful with the Awesome, it is strong stuff.
Check out www.rv.net tons of posts on cleaners

http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/23943127/print/true.cfm


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

U40. Can be used for everything on your Rv. Dealer gave some with Rv purchase. Most Rv suppliers have it.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thetford Black Streak Remover. Can get at Camping World or other RV Parts stores.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Grinder..... Lol
Jk x2 on L A Awesome you can get it at the dollar store. 


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I got Simple Green so I'll give that a try. If it doesn't work Dollar General is on the corner, I'll see if they have the TA.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

Hookem-Guy81 said:


> Whoa on the acetone. I am not joking when I say we used "Black Streak Remover". I don't have any black streaks right now anywhere because I keep my camper in closed storage and haul it to and from when camping. I have used the Black Streak Remover on my RVs outside Fiberglass skin, and on Aluminum outside skin on the Horse Trailer, and on other things around the house. Now on a RV rubber roof I use Dicor cleaner and Dicor conditioner and only Dicor! I do it every 6 months and my roof is cleaner than the day I got it put on. Also, the outside skin on RVs and around Windows and doors where there is rubber and caulk just need a good mild cleaner after removing black streaks and also the fiberglass needs to be buffed and lightly waxed yearly to keep it from fading. Acetone would damage your paint and some of the caulk and rubber etc. I can't remember who makes "Black Streak Remover", but most RV parts stores sell it.


. listen to this guy.

Also the little gutters that run along the roof that drain the rain water and the ac water if you put a clothes pin at the end of the gutter drain it will make the water drip further away from the trailer so you don't get streaks there too.


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*cleaner*

I used oxy clean and tide. Seemed to work


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

i have some black streak remover here at work that i sell to remove the streaks that black bow rollers leave will that work?


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

lx22f/c said:


> Grinder..... Lol
> Jk x2 on L A Awesome you can get it at the dollar store.
> 
> Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


x3 on the Awesome....or so I've been told by a few full time RV'rs. They said they get theirs at Dollar Tree.


----------

